

You Will Never Know This, Maybe Even After You Die… - npguy
http://statspotting.com/and-you-will-never-know-this-till-you-die/

======
mooism2
If this is new to you, read <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualia>

~~~
yjyft846jh
This is also a good reference, if perhaps a little technical for lay reading:
<http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/qualia/>

